# Help Deciding in choosing



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I am actually planning to buy a GSD puppy, but I am not sure about the quality and breed. 
I am posting the image of the puppy here which the seller has sent me via e-mail. The seller says its a 6 week old puppy. Kindly suggest me whether its a good one and should I get this one.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you know what lines this puppy has? Working lines or Showlines?

Are the parents health tested, OFA'd?

Do the parents have any titles?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

6 weeks is way too young to be away from its mother and siblings. Any breeder who is selling pups at 6 weeks of age should be avoided.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

No offense, but that picture kinda weirds me out a little. Just the way that the kid is holding the puppy is strange. I don't think anyone would be able to tell you if that is a "good" puppy from that picture. But if you asked the breeder the questions that LaRen stated, that might be a good start to figuring out if it's worth it or not. 6 weeks is also pretty young to be selling the puppy, so if they would be letting you pick it up now, I would absolutely say no.


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

Well there is just a basic standard of puppies here which is known as KCI (Kennel Club Of India). And the puppy is KCI certified, that means the parents are qualified of the standard. 

Rest I dont know about the working lines or Show lines and their title. 

I just know is the picture of the Puppy. 

If U can provide any suggestion from the image it will be nice as I cant even check the details of the puppy as its 800 miles away from me.


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> No offense, but that picture kinda weirds me out a little. Just the way that the kid is holding the puppy is strange. I don't think anyone would be able to tell you if that is a "good" puppy from that picture. But if you asked the breeder the questions that LaRen stated, that might be a good start to figuring out if it's worth it or not. 6 weeks is also pretty young to be selling the puppy, so if they would be letting you pick it up now, I would absolutely say no.




No, after making the deal I will wait for 2 more weeks to get the puppy.

As of now I am just looking for some response whether I should book the puppy or not.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

sampad said:


> No, after making the deal I will wait for 2 more weeks to get the puppy.
> 
> As of now I am just looking for some response whether I should book the puppy or not.


I would say no. Unless you are able to see proof of the parents fitting the breed standard, being titled and health tested, I would pass. You can't really tell much about a puppy that age at all from that picture and without knowing anything about the parents, it's just a risk I wouldn't be willing to take. You don't want to end up with a puppy with horrid health problems in the long run.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Did they send you his pedigree? If the puppy doesn't have papers then I would pass. I also find the pic unprofessional. They should show you the puppy standing on solid ground so you can see his body. Ask them for a copy of his pedigree and post here if you want-pictures don't tell you much about a dog at this age but his papers do.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I would say no. Unless you are able to see proof of the parents fitting the breed standard, being titled and health tested, I would pass. You can't really tell much about a puppy that age at all from that picture and without knowing anything about the parents, it's just a risk I wouldn't be willing to take. You don't want to end up with a puppy with horrid health problems in the long run.


I would also pass on this puppy.


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I would say no. Unless you are able to see proof of the parents fitting the breed standard, being titled and health tested, I would pass. You can't really tell much about a puppy that age at all from that picture and without knowing anything about the parents, it's just a risk I wouldn't be willing to take. You don't want to end up with a puppy with horrid health problems in the long run.


OK, Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I would say no. Unless you are able to see proof of the parents fitting the breed standard, being titled and health tested, I would pass. You can't really tell much about a puppy that age at all from that picture and without knowing anything about the parents, it's just a risk I wouldn't be willing to take. You don't want to end up with a puppy with horrid health problems in the long run.


I agree. I don't like the way the kid is holding the puppy; if these were good breeders, they would have the pup standing on the ground so you can see his conformation. The pup looks uneasy. Has the breeder sent you a pedigree? Have the hips of the parents been x-rayed? If the answer to both questions is no, then no I would not buy this puppy. Where did you find this breeder?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

AKC German Shepherd Breed Standard

German Shepherd Dog | American Kennel Club

I looked up the India Kennel Club but it is under construction.


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thanks all for the valuable suggestion will pass this one and look forward for another option.* 

Also please suggest me will a 8 weeks puppy be okay to buy or whether I should look for a more older one..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Where in India are you located?


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I agree. I don't like the way the kid is holding the puppy; if these were good breeders, they would have the pup standing on the ground so you can see his conformation. The pup looks uneasy. Has the breeder sent you a pedigree? Have the hips of the parents been x-rayed? If the answer to both questions is no, then no I would not buy this puppy. Where did you find this breeder?


LOL nope.. Dont have any such info, and one of my friend suggested the breeder, he has purchased a few puppies from this breeder.


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> AKC German Shepherd Breed Standard
> 
> German Shepherd Dog | American Kennel Club
> 
> I looked up the India Kennel Club but it is under construction.



I think u looked for some other site for KCI India. Here is the link of the same.
Welcome To KCI

I stay in Orissa


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

8 weeks is a typical age to sell pups. Some breeders keep them for longer. But any less, in my opinion, isn't a good idea. Just keep looking and don't settle for an unsuitable puppy. Make sure that the parents have been health tested and registered at the least. And just because they are registered does not make them ideal. That's why so many of us consider titling important.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

sampad said:


> I think u looked for some other site for KCI India. Here is the link of the same.
> Welcome To KCI
> 
> I stay in Orissa


No, that is the site I was on, I was trying to look at the "Breeds" page and it says it's under construction.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think 8 weeks is a good age for a pup to go its new home. Older is fine, as long as the pup is being socialized and imprinted on good behaviors by the breeder.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is the only breeder I found is Orissa

*Name : Kajal Guha*
Kennel Name : Badsha Kennel
Breed Specialist : German Shepherd Dog & Dalmatian
Club Affiliations : None
Address : Charkha Bhawan,Mangal Bazar 
Address : Jharsuguda
City : Jharsuguda
State : Orissa
Zip : 768201
Home Phone : 06645-272289
Business Phone : 09238567890
Email : [email protected]


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> 8 weeks is a typical age to sell pups. Some breeders keep them for longer. But any less, in my opinion, isn't a good idea. Just keep looking and don't settle for an unsuitable puppy. Make sure that the parents have been health tested and registered at the least. And just because they are registered does not make them ideal. That's why so many of us consider titling important.


Well but I dont have that much option to choose from, I stay in a comparatively small town and there are really limited options available to choose. Well I can make sure whether the health of the parents are tested or not and I can check whether its KCI approved or not but checking whether titled or not is next to impossible at my place. 

Well but I can definitely ask the breeder to keep the puppy for 4 more weeks and it wont be that harder. I just was not sure whether I should go for a 8 weeks old or a 10 weeks or 12 weeks. 

Also I have been advised to feed the puppy with milk and Cerelac (a commonly used baby food here in India) whose composition is *Rice flour, Maize Maltodextrin, Vitamin C, Mineral (Iron), Culture (Bifidus). 
May contain traces of milk and soy.* during the initial stage.

Should this be okay or should I look forward for any other option?


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> This is the only breeder I found is Orissa
> 
> *Name : Kajal Guha*
> Kennel Name : Badsha Kennel
> ...



I have already contacted her, but she is not having any puppy as of now. 
So I am getting one from another State.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

sampad said:


> I have already contacted her, but she is not having any puppy as of now.
> So I am getting one from another State.


If I were you, I would still go to her place and check her dogs out. Ask her questions, what are the dogs temperments, drives, energy like? Does she do health testing or title her dogs? She might be well worth the wait.

Alot of people wait months, even years for a well bred puppy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> If I were you, I would still go to her place and check her dogs out. Ask her questions, what are the dogs temperments, drives, energy like? Does she do health testing or title her dogs? She might be well worth the wait.
> 
> Alot of people wait months, even years for a well bred puppy from a reputable breeder.


Yeah I think U are right. I will contact her again and see whether she can suggest any other good breeder else I would wait for some more time to get a puppy from her. Any ways thanks a lot for the suggestions. 
Will definitely bother you back once I get the puppy home


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

sampad said:


> Yeah I think U are right. I will contact her again and see whether she can suggest any other good breeder else I would wait for some more time to get a puppy from her. Any ways thanks a lot for the suggestions.
> Will definitely bother you back once I get the puppy home


No problem. Even if you end up not getting a puppy from her at least you went there and checked her out, that gives you some experience. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## sampad (Jan 20, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> No problem. Even if you end up not getting a puppy from her at least you went there and checked her out, that gives you some experience.
> 
> Good luck to you!


Yeah.. True
Lets hope for the best


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

sampad said:


> Also I have been advised to feed the puppy with milk and Cerelac (a commonly used baby food here in India) whose composition is *Rice flour, Maize Maltodextrin, Vitamin C, Mineral (Iron), Culture (Bifidus).
> May contain traces of milk and soy.* during the initial stage.
> 
> Should this be okay or should I look forward for any other option?


JUST milk and baby cereal? If so, then no - I wouldn't feed a puppy that. 

You might want to edit your profile to include that you live in India. No point in people suggesting foods that are not available in your country.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sampad said:


> Also I have been advised to feed the puppy with milk and Cerelac (a commonly used baby food here in India) whose composition is *Rice flour, Maize Maltodextrin, Vitamin C, Mineral (Iron), Culture (Bifidus).
> May contain traces of milk and soy.* during the initial stage.
> 
> Should this be okay or should I look forward for any other option?


Another forum member who lives in Bombay said that they could get Royal Canin and Eukanuba dog foods in that area. I realize India is a huge country but if you could get one of those brands of food I would look for that. I would NOT feed milk and Cerelac; I would feed a good quality dog or puppy food.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

What was your friend's experience with the bredder & the pups from the breeder? Have you seen your friend's dogs from this breeder? Did you especially like them? Why or why not?

When looking for a pup, look at the adult dogs, & if possible adult offspring of the parent dogs you're interested in. Pups tend to be universally cute. It's also tougher to assess temperament & health in the babies. Getting your pup from healthy, sound, temperamentally solid adults proven to produce the same will greatly reduce your odds of winding up with an unhealthy, timid or temperamentally unstable dog.

Lots of luck with your search.


----------

